# steel grim reaper



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's that piece of 100 x 8mm 1018 steel I was messing with yesterday ready to band up Thought I would call it the grim reaper


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

thats a cool design, looks alought like deaths scythe


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks good and bullet proof that will be a good shooter.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh yeah!!
Love it!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

OH Yeah... Very Cool !


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys I got the bands on it and can tell you its become my favourite







at least till I get my damascus and brass I like it so much I decided to make a couple more one of each and might even do a damascus & brass combo


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

really dig the design. do you find that the extra weight of the steel catty offers any stabilization?

Chris


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent!!! I like it!


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Good work neil! The old shape looked kind of massive for a slingshot. Now it looks much much better, buddy. Some fine leather wrapping might make it more comfortable to hold once you put bands on it. But I don't want to get ahead of things. Keep up the good work!


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

builderofstuff said:


> really dig the design. do you find that the extra weight of the steel catty offers any stabilization?
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris I personaly prefer the extra weight if I use heavy bands and find it helps with stability. This one is realy quite light for a steel slingshot I was just looking for something that would go in my back pocket now summers on its way that won't be to painfull if I forget and sit on it







also why I left the shape at the bottom of the handle to help when pulling it out


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Excellent!!! I like it!


 Like you new name it suits you, glad you like it


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Dennis the Menace said:


> Good work neil! The old shape looked kind of massive for a slingshot. Now it looks much much better, buddy. Some fine leather wrapping might make it more comfortable to hold once you put bands on it. But I don't want to get ahead of things. Keep up the good work!


Yes I agree the old shape was big but there was a fairly good reason for that I updated tha post to explain, glad you like this one better so do I. I will think about the wrapping its quite comfortable as it is but might, improve the look


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a good name for that excellent design. I like it a lot!


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks again for all your comments it means a lot coming from you guys espesialy Mr Smitty and Mr Bill or Dayhiker as we all know him, makes me kind of think I should of polished it all up before I showed it, I'am pretty happy with it as it is works well and is realy easy to carry in the pocket, I will be taking some time on my next one I don't have to much time to spare at this time of year but I will catch up soon


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the pinch grip, I got to try a metal frame some day!


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

This slingshot is begging for a bottle opener! I myself made my metal slingshots out of aluminum, which doesn't allow bottle opener modifications. Steel would be durable enough! Just an idea.


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Dennis the Menace said:


> This slingshot is begging for a bottle opener! I myself made my metal slingshots out of aluminum, which doesn't allow bottle opener modifications. Steel would be durable enough! Just an idea.


 slow down you should change your name from Dennis the Menace to James Bond lol I just shoot the bottles open


----------

